# Reverse Mortgages for Seniors...Proceed With CAUTION



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2014)

Here are a few facts about reverse mortgages for seniors, if anyone is thinking about it...



> *PROCEED WITH CAUTION*:
> 
> Don’t sign the loan documents unless you understand
> 1.   how a reverse mortgage works.
> ...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 30, 2014)

They're called 'Equity Release' in the UK and you're right, they must be treated with extreme caution.


----------

